# Anybody sell campfire wood bundles?



## amateur cutter (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey folks, the little lawn & garden center in front of me asked if I wanted to sell bundled firewood to them. I told them I would since they send me a lot of auto & equip. repair work, & are really nice people. 
Now if anybody has tips on how to do this as efficiently as possible, I'm all ears. I have an endless supply of pine, box elder, cherry, & some other assorted wood that's not ideal for winter heat. My intention is to cut 18" lengths, split & bundle them with baler twine. I made a dozen in under an hour tonight, starting from scratch. I'm going to put a mix of woods in each bundle, & make them a bit bigger than what normally gets sold around here just to make sure they get their moneys worth. 
Tell me how stupid I am for getting myself into this,  & then tell me the quickest way you've found to bale these things up. If all goes well, maybe I can finance my CAD, since the wife cut me off from more saws out of the "family" budget. The garden center also wants me to provide firewood by the rick for the fall season, I should have enough cure by then to be able to sell some premium wood, & still heat my own place.
I'm open to all suggestions, so let me have it.

THANKS A C


----------



## CWME (Apr 12, 2010)

I am interested in this as well. I have a lot of pine that I need to get rid of. Work is throwing out an old box bander that I was thinking would work pretty good for making the bundles. 

I have seen the bundles at the stores around here selling for 5.99 a pop:help:


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me know how that bander works, tying the bundles is a pita. Going rate for a bundle around here is only $ 3.50 Economic depression in MI you know.

A C


----------



## PineFever (Apr 12, 2010)

plastic stretch wrap, u can buy it inexpensively at your local uhaul.
It's the same stuff they use to wrap pallets of goodies for shipping.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright,Ill tell you what I know,been selling bundles for awhile.
Make you a rack,if you cant weld or dont have a welder then find someone that can build you one cheap.If you want a picture, let me know and Ill dig one up for you or go take one again.
Forget the bailing twine, it makes it hard to get the wood snugged up good, you want something with a little stretch to it.I use mid grade stretch wrap.
Here is a good link to a good price.
http://www.uline.com/BL_5400/Uline-Mini-Wrap

With the small wrap and a handle you can crank out bundles twice as fast and the stretch wrap keeps the bundles tight.Now, the important part.

Next to your last wrap insert your info sheet.Measure the cubic volume of your rack, print it and your contact info on a piece of paper.If you do it small enough, you can get four seperate labels on a piece of paper.After you get a stack of twenty or so pages, lay them out and with a razor blade cut the page into the four seperate squares with your info.I have a paper chopping deal like what school teachers use, you can get one at staples for around thirty bucks and makes label making real quick.

Wrap your last couple of wraps over the top of the labels and you are set.Bundles are a great way to get your name out if you want to sell firewood in the winter, I have had great success with this type of marketing.

I can make thirty to thirty five bundles an hour using this method as long as the wood is ready to go, cut and split already.

Any more questions, just fire away.


----------



## kevin j (Apr 12, 2010)

avalancher 
do you put a copy of a story in that last wrap?
I'd pay 5.99 each week buying the wood just to get the weeks installment of your life going on........


new guy: he is a gifted writer.....
kcj


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep, I'm a pretty fair welder, if you've got time post a pic of the rack. I don't need the rack to display the wood in, just to process it. The store has a dry storage area right in front that they keep the bundles in. I hadn't thought about the labels, thats a really good idea. How much cubic volume are your bundles?

P.S. I haven't seen any of your stories on here lately, you been leading a boring life or what:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks for the ideas. A C


----------



## Dale (Apr 13, 2010)

Talk about being cost prohibitive.... And I complain about handling the wood as many times as I have to just to get my 4 cords of firewood made for the burning season. WOW.

Seriously, if you can wrangle a few folks to work for a pretty cheap labor rate, you can make a little money selling cords, or even face cords. I can see making $$$ in a mass-production bundling operation maybe, if you have some chain stores contracted to buy them.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 13, 2010)

I did it for a while, and used the stretch wrap also. Works well. I also bundled kindling to sell alongside the firewood. At the time I had tons of pine and red cedar 3/4 x 1 pieces, 12" long. It makes great kindling. Anybody buying the firewood bundles, usually bought the kindling too. Sometimes I bundled them both together.


----------



## avalancher (Apr 13, 2010)

amateur cutter said:


> Yep, I'm a pretty fair welder, if you've got time post a pic of the rack. I don't need the rack to display the wood in, just to process it. The store has a dry storage area right in front that they keep the bundles in. I hadn't thought about the labels, thats a really good idea. How much cubic volume are your bundles?
> 
> P.S. I haven't seen any of your stories on here lately, you been leading a boring life or what:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. A C



As far as a rack goes, I built mine 16X16X16 which is a good bit bigger than my competition.I went with the size I did for a reason though. Before I went with bundles I went camping with the family and kept track of how much wood we burned each evening.I mixed fast starting pine with oak, and each evening we burned one bundle measuring 16"square.Most of the other places around here opt for the 12"square bundles.
I keep my rack on the splitter table,clamped down so it doesnt go anywhere.Split with the 4way head to get the small pieces and drop em in the rack.Once its full I wrap the bundle and heave it into the truck.If you have a little one running around its an easy task to have them wrap and label em,when my daughter was younger she took great joy in doing the job and counting each bundle in the truck knowing she got .50 cents for each bundle in the truck.
I dug around this morning on my shop computer,didnt find the pictures,I may have them on my laptop though so Ill check it later today when we stop for a break at lunchtime.

Boring life?Nah, was just cutting you guys some slack, thought maybe you all had grown weary of my stories.There was that story about a grandma,a snow storm, and a parakeet strung out on cheap cough syrup that I have been meaning to share with you guys though.......


----------



## CWME (Apr 13, 2010)

GREAT INFO! Thank you for sharing

I was wondering what I could do with all the small pieces that come off the 4 way wedge... I now have the answer!


----------



## avalancher (Apr 13, 2010)

Dale said:


> Talk about being cost prohibitive.... And I complain about handling the wood as many times as I have to just to get my 4 cords of firewood made for the burning season. WOW.
> 
> Seriously, if you can wrangle a few folks to work for a pretty cheap labor rate, you can make a little money selling cords, or even face cords. I can see making $$$ in a mass-production bundling operation maybe, if you have some chain stores contracted to buy them.




Actually,I make more money selling bundles than i do selling face cords,especially if I have a little kid standing around bundling everything for fifty cents a bundle.
I decided years ago to estimate my pay rate for face cords versus bundles, and the bundles came out a little over twice the rate of face cords.I get four bucks a bundle,store sells them for 9 bucks.If the wood is unsplit, I make right around 20 bundles an hour.Thats $80.Subtract the $10 bucks for a little kid bundling and my take is $70 bucks an hour.More than what I make doing tree work with my feet firmly planted on the ground.
And,to make matters even better,my little helper makes ten bucks and hour as well.Last summer my daughter got to old for it, she just turned 13 this month and sad to say said "firewood is for retards,besides,I cant hear my phone over the splitter".
But I had no problem replacing her,several neighbors kids lined up for the job.

Bundles are where the money is at as long as you have a market for em.Avoid the chain outfits,they want everything for free and expect that they should be the only one making a buck.Find yourself a mom and pop curb store near campgrounds,near the highway,etc.
I supply only one store,near all the campgrounds of the Smoky Mountains National park.I deliver my bundles, they hand me a check and a homemade ham sandwhich for me and a king sized hot dog for my mutt, and we spend a few minutes catching up on the local gossip and telling a few lies about the fish we caught nine summers ago when we were young enough to dive in and catch them barehanded.
During the summer months I average right around $800 in bundles to this one store, and its about all I can handle when you throw in busting wood for next winters sales,day job,wife and family,property to maintain,and the woman that I stalk when I got time because she has pretty ankles.


----------



## esshup (Apr 13, 2010)

My cousin does that for a 2nd job. It's gotten so big that he's bought a used processor, powered shrink wrapper/bundler and a few trailers to deliver the wood in.


----------



## tnxm (Apr 13, 2010)

I would like to get in to this but all the forests around here have bans on bringing firewood in because of the EAB. I hate that little thing


----------



## avalancher (Apr 13, 2010)

tnxm said:


> I would like to get in to this but all the forests around here have bans on bringing firewood in because of the EAB. I hate that little thing



Does that apply if the wood has been stripped of its bark?


----------



## gwiley (Apr 13, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Does that apply if the wood has been stripped of its bark?



Ran into this when a coworker offered to give me some oak he had cut and split in Fairfax. There is a quarantine on that is particular about firewood because they can't identify which type of tree it came from. (25,000 fine for moving firewood out of the county).


----------



## tnxm (Apr 13, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Does that apply if the wood has been stripped of its bark?



Yep, anywood that hasnt been Kiln dried if i remember correctly. Now mind you that most of the camp grounds i would be selling to are State forests/national parks


----------



## deeker (Apr 13, 2010)

avalancher said:


> Alright,Ill tell you what I know,been selling bundles for awhile.
> Make you a rack,if you cant weld or dont have a welder then find someone that can build you one cheap.If you want a picture, let me know and Ill dig one up for you or go take one again.
> Forget the bailing twine, it makes it hard to get the wood snugged up good, you want something with a little stretch to it.I use mid grade stretch wrap.
> Here is a good link to a good price.
> ...



I would like pics of your bundler, I also agree with the 16x16x16....as it is bigger than the locals. And I also put in either maple or ash with the pine and aspen bundles. Been tying them with baling twine, about 20 an hour.

It gets old fast.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to see the pic's as well. I was thinking of bundling up a package with a few good size pieces with some kindling and a bag o noodles. I think they would be a good seller for the campers and I should be able to get a little more for the package since it's the full deal.


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 13, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Ran into this when a coworker offered to give me some oak he had cut and split in Fairfax. There is a quarantine on that is particular about firewood because they can't identify which type of tree it came from. (25,000 fine for moving firewood out of the county).



A lot of the tourists who come up my way (Lakes region of NH) own/rent camps. Many of them are coming up from Mass. where there have been some wicked infestation of Asian Longhorn and there's a ban on transporting wood.

I quit bundling. Just sell it by the wheelbarrow load on a pretty casual basis. Tell the flatlanders if my truck is in the dooryard to just pop in if it's before nightfall. My farmhouse is en route to the ponds, so I'm on the way.

In the end, I give up more supply but spend only a marginal amount of labor in packaging and delivery. 

Any unsold campwood becomes winter kindling, so it all disappears and I'm not left sitting on unsold inventory.

The shipping plastic wrap is good advice. I worked in a warehouse for 3 years where we used that stuff. Great for bundling too.


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone look into the labeled, mesh bags? 

One site had a price of $25.99 for 25, including your information printed on the bag. 

It makes a person wonder what quantity is required to get a price of $0.25 ea or less to make it cost effective. 
Many large commercial vendors use them instead of wrapping in this area. 

An angle could be, " reuse/recycle your firewood bag for your garbage " .


For WI the dnr have 5 acceptable methods to sell to/in the campgrounds listed on their site, but you have to register for USDA and be open to visits for any reason and your information may be given out to anyone at anytime for any reason.


Firewood is taxable also, the bundles are anyway, might want to investigate that aspect....


----------



## esshup (Apr 13, 2010)

He has the same problems. Here, as long as the wood is local, it's no problem. I don't know what their defination of "local" is tho.


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 13, 2010)

Local here is a four county quadrant according to the C O. All my wood comes from one county, & probably will stay in that same area. As far as sales tax, the store has a tax license, as do I so no real issues there. I like the idea of noodles kindling & firewood all in one package, how much can you get for that?

As far as help, my son wants in on the action, he's 20 & a good worker. Always looking to make a little extra, & loves the outdoors, but I'm bettin he'll want more than .50 a bundle.
Thanks again for all the great ideas. A C


----------



## Dale (Apr 14, 2010)

> "firewood is for retards,besides,i cant hear my phone over the splitter".



hahahaha !!!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 14, 2010)

PineFever said:


> plastic stretch wrap, u can buy it inexpensively at your local uhaul.
> It's the same stuff they use to wrap pallets of goodies for shipping.



+1! Great stuff for all sorts of things, and it disappears in seconds when you toss it in the campfire.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 14, 2010)

*Worth a Try*

This thread really intrigues me. I think I'll start a small business this summer selling campfire wood. Lots of pine lying around here that nobody wants to send up the chimney and cottonwood is plentiful. I also have some heavy baling twine to tie up the bundles. I can make the small rack in my shop using hardwood on a rainy day tomorrow.

Might as well give it a shot. I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks, Avalancher. I also like good looking ankles. opcorn:


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Apr 15, 2010)

amateur cutter said:


> Let me know how that bander works, tying the bundles is a pita. Going rate for a bundle around here is only $ 3.50 Economic depression in MI you know.
> 
> A C



i live in mid michigan and i have seen them go for 5.99 almost everywhere


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 15, 2010)

If anyone has any extra money they could allways get one of these.

http://www.hud-son.com/bundle_firewood_to_sell_to_campe.htm

The have two sizes


----------



## qweesdraw (Apr 15, 2010)

I built one from basic junk hanging around. No welding involved.
Basic cost about $60.00
Not OSHA approved,(Redneck style).
Electric spinner,if the wood is in front of me about 4 minutes per bundle.
Av's plastic wrap works well but too expensive.
Pallet wrap is less! (none of the plastic wraps do well in winter).It doesn't strech well,and you use more wrap.
Bundles are City folk wood!
If you use string chips,ect. will get in their car/suv.(always wood chips even from my kiln).
I have plans/some pic's on (MS WORD).Free to any arboridtsite member with more than 10 posts.(donations accepepted for my time writing and development would be gladly be nice)!My retirent fund?
I have can most doing bundles in 10 munutes usunig AV's style!
NO i will not send to newbies!
Mark
P.S.Nothing in Colorado!
( i bet i get bombed with this one)
FYI i do 15K in bundles a year.


----------



## jbrady (Apr 17, 2010)

I built a jig out of scrap angle iron and a couple of restaurant table legs. Looks like a goal post, you can wrap the ends with whatever, plastic wrap, baling twine. It works pretty good.


----------



## manonaputer (Apr 17, 2010)

*bundled wood*

here in upstate ny, almost every convenient store has bundles wood for sale...i remember seeing a story on a local news channel a few years back about the company that does it...it's all kiln dried..which makes it really easy to light...im guessing it burns like a match too? i gotta tell you im really interested lately in the engineered firewood or bio-brick as some call it...basically the same thing as wood pellets, but in brick or log form..they say a pallet equals a cord as far as heat goes...but without all the debris and insects..i know there is a young kid about 25 miles from my house who hasstarted making them, little business but he's rapidly expanding...great little family business from what i hear...i may try a little bit of it, but i won't burn it exclusivly cause i get free firewood from work...


----------



## DSS (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys. This little island I live on is a major tourist trap in the summer so everybody and his dog sells bundles. It's like the vegetable stands at the end of the driveway, here we have bundle stands too.
Going rate only seems to be about $4 here. Most people use mesh bags, like an onion bag or something ?
People usually put a few sticks of kindling in also, and someone here mentioned noodles. I've never seen that but its a good idea, kind of like a full meal deal.
Don't think anybody here gets rich, too much competition.Only used to be the odd person in it , now its every third driveway.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Rack in Progress--Hardwood*



jbrady said:


> I built a jig out of scrap angle iron and a couple of restaurant table legs. Looks like a goal post, you can wrap the ends with whatever, plastic wrap, baling twine. It works pretty good.


Just made mine. I'll post a few pics as soon as it's in action. Thus far, it looks pretty good. Made it with scrap hardwood I had lying around the shop and it's plenty strong. You don't need to use steel.

The idea is to band up 2 cubic feet of logs, easy to carry, and all averaging 18" in length. In my book, the bundles sold at the supermarkets and gas stations are way too little. People have to buy two or three for just one good fire. Forget that nonsense.


----------



## jbrady (Apr 17, 2010)

My bundles are 1.5 cu ft, they are 12x12x18. We have been selling on the oregon coast and it goes pretty good.


----------



## trost66 (Apr 18, 2010)

I use to try to wrap the would by hand. It just got to the point it took to long. I ended up purchasing a Wood Beaver twister to wrap my bundles. I can do about 50 bundles in an hour pretty easy. I made enough the first year to pay for the machine. It is so nice and smooth to operate. He is a link to it.
http://www.rrsinc.net/wrapper.PDF


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2010)

*A 2-Size Bundlung Jig*

By accident, I designed my bundling jig to handle two sizes. A friend pointed out that in one mode, it groups a 2 cu ft bundle, each log about 18" long, and when swiveled 980 degrees, it will group logs in 1 cu ft bundles, each log about 16" long. Then, I just tie them up. I also thought I could also add a hollow twine handle using 5" lengths of old garden hose or cheap 1/2" PVC pipe to make it easier for customers to carry the bundles like a suitcase.

So, I can separate shorter logs from longer ones and offer two sizes of bundles, the smaller one half the price of the other. I think even Avalancher would be impressed.

WDYT? Pics forthcoming.


----------



## woodman44 (Sep 24, 2010)

*I agree*

there is some money in bundles. Now given I live in likely the best place in the US for firer wood sales but I make a few 1000 a month putting bundles in my front yard. I am going to try and expand and supply people but need to find a fast and easy way to bundle the stuff.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 24, 2010)

woodman44 said:


> there is some money in bundles. Now given I live in likely the best place in the US for firer wood sales but I make a few 1000 a month putting bundles in my front yard. I am going to try and expand and supply people but need to find a fast and easy way to bundle the stuff.


That's truly incredible. Congratulations! 

Camping season was really slow this year because of lousy, humid weather. Skeeters were awful. The next two months may pick things up. So far my sales were under $500, but that's better than nothing. No complaints. Customers said the wood burned beautifully. Nice and dry and easy to light.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 24, 2010)

I built my rack out of 2x4's. 16" logs 14"x14" pack. I stretch wrap mine. The problem I had was, can't do a full stretch wrap while in the rack. So I bought one of these: 

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Exte...uct_SS1007931?cmArea=SC1:CG16:DP1808:CL141878

Wrap it twice, then you can pick the stack up and keep it tight. Then fully wrap it with:

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Econ...uct_SS1007930?cmArea=SC1:CG16:DP1808:CL141878

I also got a roll of ribbon from the craft store and staple a "handle" to the top. To save on money, I return my used ink cartridges to staples and that is enough to compensate for the stretch wrap. And my wife does the wrapping, so "free" labor helps as well. (Disclaimer: "Free" is not really free, but if you can stand the griping about a sore back for the next week, you will be ok.)

Packaged bundles typically go for $5-$6 around here.


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 24, 2010)

D&B Mack said:


> .........I also got a roll of ribbon from the craft store and staple a "handle" to the top. To save on money, I return my used ink cartridges to staples and that is enough to compensate for the stretch wrap. And my wife does the wrapping, so "free" labor helps as well. (Disclaimer: "Free" is not really free, but if you can stand the griping about a sore back for the next week, you will be ok.)
> 
> Packaged bundles typically go for $5-$6 around here.



The company that mfgrs the bundler machine posted above, sells plastic handles for 7 cents each ($70/1000). Also they sell the 1500-foot rolls of wrap in a case of 4 rolls for $60 ($15/each). Hard to beat the price of those handles!


----------



## stackwood (Sep 24, 2010)

I use standard mesh bags cheap and easy to fill IMO.

http://www.meshbagdirect.com/meshbags


----------



## Patrick62 (Sep 25, 2010)

qweesdraw said:


> I have plans/some pic's on (MS WORD).Free to any arboridtsite member with more than 10 posts.(donations accepepted for my time writing and development would be gladly be nice)!My retirent fund?
> I have can most doing bundles in 10 munutes usunig AV's style!
> NO i will not send to newbies!
> Mark
> ...



I am in Colorado. And I am inventive enough to create my own machine.
In comparison, I am "small fry", and do about 1/10 what you are doing.

On topic, I based my bundle on a 5 gallon bucket. Length, diameter, etc. The bucket is the "clamp" that holds the wood while I shrink wrap the other end. Then wrap the other side, and done. I can wrestle 12 an hour this way including the splitting. Not terrible, but will be improved upon.


----------



## qweesdraw (Sep 25, 2010)

I am in Colorado. And I am inventive enough to create my own machine.
In comparison, I am "small fry", and do about 1/10 what you are doing.

On topic, I based my bundle on a 5 gallon bucket. Length, diameter, etc. The bucket is the "clamp" that holds the wood while I shrink wrap the other end. Then wrap the other side, and done. I can wrestle 12 an hour this way including the splitting. Not terrible, but will be improved upon. 
__________________
Patrick I just built a new bundler,i will sell my old one for $100.(as long as you arent close to Estes Park)
I used the foot switch on my new bundler they are $12 @ HFT.
Nothing wrong with it and it makes tight bundles and i promise you much faster than by hand.
You can't build one for that price!
Mark
P.S My new bundler is faster to use.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 26, 2010)

*Campfire Market Rejuvenation?*

The temp dropped, the weather turned mild, the campers want warmth, and business picked back up. 

I stocked out of bundled firewood this past weekend. Suddenly the demand for heat resurrected out of nowhere. Rather incredible in my book. I sold 20 bundles of dry wood in one day at one location. Gasp!


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 26, 2010)

build you a frame with 4 posts,,,,lay your bailing string in the the bottom leaving your ends out both sides,,just drop the amount you want to bundle in the rack,,pull your ties up and over and tie it,,nice neat bundle


----------



## woodman44 (Sep 26, 2010)

This is the way were do it now and the problem is the bundle get louse. Also it takes to much time and is hard on your fingers. I hope we find a better way.



o8f150 said:


> build you a frame with 4 posts,,,,lay your bailing string in the the bottom leaving your ends out both sides,,just drop the amount you want to bundle in the rack,,pull your ties up and over and tie it,,nice neat bundle


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 26, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> The temp dropped, the weather turned mild, the campers want warmth, and business picked back up.
> 
> I stocked out of bundled firedwood this past weekend. Suddenly the demand for heat resurrected out of nowhere. Rather incredible in my book. I sold 20 bundles of dry wood in one day at one location. Gasp!



It's a great feeling when it comes back alive isn't it? Been an emotional roller coaster this summer, first business is hot, then not, then on again. Seems to be no rhyme or reason, and I live on the same road as a state park with campers. 
Say, do you use the handles on your bundles? And if so, how much weight do you subject them to? And how many cu. ft.?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 26, 2010)

Pulp Friction said:


> It's a great feeling when it comes back alive isn't it? Been an emotional roller coaster this summer, first business is hot, then not, then on again. Seems to be no rhyme or reason, and I live on the same road as a state park with campers.
> Say, do you use the handles on your bundles? And if so, how much weight do you subject them to? And how many cu. ft.?


Yes, I do use handles, but they are rather unique. I wrap the wood using twine in about 20-lb bundles, 7 to 9 logs apiece. The handles are made from old garden hose, cut in 5" lengths. I thread the twine twice through the hose as I wrap the twine. When I wrap, I go around the logs on one end twice, then through the handle, twice around on the other side and then back through the handle. I tie a knot before and after going through the handle and pull the twine as tightly as I can.

After the last knot is tied, I check to see if I can still firm up the bundle by ramming a small kindling log or two into the bundle. Yes, it's a manual process, but nobody has yet to complain. I usually buy the garden hose from a garage sale for a buck or two or get it free from friends who are throwing away a leaky hose. A 50' hose yields over 100 handles.

I think weather and holidays dictate campfire demand. Then there are boy scouts that show up rather unexpectedly. Yes, it is very hard to predict. That means you have to have a stock on hand and be ready.


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 27, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Yes, I do use handles, but they are rather unique. .........



Doctor ed, thanks for the info on the handles. Great idea. I've been tripping over spools of partial hoses all summer. You've got me thinking now. 
When you mentioned that you tie bundles I thought of the "constrictor knot". It is nearly impossible to untie and you can draw it up tighter by pulling each end. I'd wear leather gloves though. There is even a "double constrictor" which takes only an extra couple of seconds. Worth looking into on the knot websites.

One more question (or 2) if you don't mind. What are the dimensions of the bundle for your 20-lb. (or volume)? And do you feel the bundles dry out quickly after a rain once tied? Thanks.


----------

